# What can i plant in aviary



## sherco (Aug 11, 2008)

As tital what can i plant in my aviary that the birds wont eat ?


----------



## CharlesMeadows (May 20, 2019)

I can't guarantee they won't be eaten, but here is a partial list of bird-safe plants:


African Violet
Aloe Vera
Apple
Arbutus
Ash
Aspen
Autumn Olive
Baby Tears
Bamboo
Bee Balm
Beech
Begonia
Birch
Bottlebrush (Callistemon species)
Bougainvillea
Butterfly bush
Chickweed
Christmas cactus


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome @CharlesMeadows

This thread is 11 years old so I doubt the OP will get to see it.


----------



## CharlesMeadows (May 20, 2019)

Thank you, @kittih ! Hopefully she hasn't been waiting all this time for an answer


----------

